
Clickbait headlines beginning to dominate Hacker News - ottoflux
Yes, I just did that. Because I think it’s true. I always wanted to be believe we were better than that. Let’s do our best to promote articles where the title matches the content.<p>If I had one post on here that took traction, I wish it would be this one. Happy hunting.
======
minimaxir
Do you have specific examples?

This thread title is not an example of clickbait.

